# Bernard Haworth



## Gizmogirl (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello All

I wondered if any of you good folks could help with my quest.

My Dad, Tony O'Shea, did his 2nd Class PMG Cert at Riversdale College in Liverpool in 1956/57, where he met fellow student and Liverpudlian Bernard Haworth. Dad and Bernard became good pals, got their licences and went to sea with Marconi. 

Dad and Bernard kept in touch for quite a few years, but with families moving and the like, lost contact. 

The last I have been able to find of Bernard is that he worked at the Ilfracombe Coastal Radio Station until it closed in 1986 and gathered for a photo at the old station (now a recording studio) in 2009: http://www.ariel.org.uk/

If anyone knows Bernard or knows of anyone who might know Bernard and can get a message through, my Dad, who is now in his 'twilight years' and I would be most grateful.

Thanking you all in advance

Helen


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen,

I knew Bernie well a I worked with him at Ilfracombe Radio. He at that time lived - if my memory severs me correctly - in Combe Martin. However it is a very long time since we last met. You could possibly have a look at the Electrol Roll for that area - I moved away from there in 1986 so a long time back.
If I have any other ideas I will PM you.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## coxdenis32 (Oct 12, 2020)

Definitely need to read 1984 and in general, dystopias are very sobering. A lot of analysis on this book at ≡Essays on Ethics. Free Examples of Research Paper Topics, Titles , Titles as it gives a new perspective on society. It is also worth reading the Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------

